# Alcoholic Horehound Beer - Any Recipes



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

Visiting an Auntie a while back, she gave me a recipe for Horehound, uncle was a home brewer and used to do a little casual work at the Bundaberg Cordial works, he used to make a scaled down version at home which from all family accounts was a pretty good drop. The recipe is below, no conversions etc, I would like to make an alcoholic version and wondered if anyone here has a recipe for an alcoholic version of Horehound. Used to have Horehound growing in the garden where I lived years ago, took a bit home from a shearing shed, rumor was that shearers used to propagate it from shed to shed for use as a cure for head cold. A teaspoon of honey mixed up with some chopped leaves was the daily dose for a cold apparently, I did try it a few times, but couldn't claim it to be a wonder cure :lol: I heard that it is now considered a knoxious weed in most states. 

So if anyone knows where I can some Horehound Herb, dried or however it comes. Or has a recipe for an alcoholic version of Horehound, please post it up.

Cheers,

Screwy


*Horehound*

Boil for 15 minutes (not too fast)

1 Gal Water
2oz Hops
1oz Horehound Herbs


Put on to cook 5 lbs Sugar
10 oz Lemon Essence
oz Citric Acid

Then strain hop water into sugar etc stir then make the mixture up to 5 gals with cold water. Then add teaspoon of Foam Heading and Caramel to make it the colour of beer.

Let settle for 3 days and bottle.


----------



## troydo (22/10/08)

Also very interested! SWMBO fathert is a cane farmer and has a recipe his dad used to make, and im keen to give it a crack... i will post it up when i can find it..

T


----------



## Murcluf (22/10/08)

Horehound is a weed down here in SA


----------



## Tyred (22/10/08)

Horehound Beer
Ingredients
1 lb horehound
4 oz ginger
2 oz block juice
2 oz corainder seed
2 oz foam essence
35 grains saccharine 550
2 lbs sugar
10 gallons water.

Boil horehound, ginger and coriander seeds in half the water for 15 minutes. Add the block juice and stir till dissolved. Strain and pour onto the sugar and saccharine. Stir well and then add the foam essence and ferment.

from http://earthnotes.tripod.com/alcbevg.htm#hrhndbeer

Also have a look at this thread - There were a couple of links in there but I didn't have a look at them.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=8958


----------



## winkle (22/10/08)

Tyred said:


> Horehound Beer
> Ingredients
> 1 lb horehound
> 4 oz ginger
> ...



I'll bite, just what the fa*k is block juice, mate - sump oil??? :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/08)

winkle said:


> I'll bite, just what the fa*k is block juice, mate - sump oil??? :unsure:



Block Juice as we all know is absolutely essential as a balance to foam essence.

I lived in Maryborough QLD in the early 80s and there was a small cordial factory operating on Bazaar St if I remember rightly and it made a brilliant horehound which it used to bottle home brew style in fourex bottles. I'm sure it was alcoholic because a couple of tallies would get you merry.

Long demolished but I would love to get my hands on some genuine horehound.


----------



## mynameisrodney (22/10/08)

After a very quick google block juice appears to be licorice extract and foam essence is seaweed extract. maybe.


----------



## goatherder (22/10/08)

Horehound herb is available on ebay


----------



## Screwtop (4/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Block Juice as we all know is absolutely essential as a balance to foam essence.
> 
> I lived in Maryborough QLD in the early 80s and there was a small cordial factory operating on Bazaar St if I remember rightly and it made a brilliant horehound which it used to bottle home brew style in fourex bottles. I'm sure it was alcoholic because a couple of tallies would get you merry.
> 
> Long demolished but I would love to get my hands on some genuine horehound.




Bribie, that's the place where my uncle worked. Now to get my hands on some horehound.



goatherder said:


> Horehound herb is available on ebay



Thanks Goat


----------



## stueywhytcross (4/11/08)

Here in the Riverina horehound is a weed(the seeds get into wool). It grows everywhere, we spend countless amounts of hours spraying and chipping the s#*t out. I havn't brewed with it yet but from what i have heard it is a very bitter herb. 
It is on my list of brews to do...will post tasting notes here when once I have used it. I am just going to use the recipe from the book "Homebrewers Garden"-Horehound Ale.


----------

